# Hi, my name is Mike and I'm a fattie addict.



## mrgriz (Oct 13, 2013)

Just what I needed; another smoking obsession. Since discovering fatties on SMF, I've been experimenting and trying new combinations. Here's today's run, with Q-View.













2013-10-12 22.37.49.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013





I decided I wanted to do something different than my pretty standard mixture of ground beef and pork sausage. These are for a football party, so I started thinking brat (i am from Wisconsin after all). Went to a local mat market and picked up 1 1/2 lbs of their homemade beer brats. Took the sausage out of the casing and used that for my fattie. In keeping with the theme, this one is stuffed with sour kraut, chopped onion and stone ground mustard.













2013-10-12 22.43.47.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013






Here it is, rolled and ready!













2013-10-12 22.51.03.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013





While i was there, i couldn't stop at one experiment, so i also grabbed a pound and a half of their homemade spicy Italian sausage. That one is getting stuffed with pepperoni, tomato sauce and mozzarella.













2013-10-12 22.56.54.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013





The Italians are coming!

Last, but not least, i found their " green and gold" brats. Those are brats stuffed with jalapeno peppers and cheddar cheese. I forgot to get a shot of this one before I rolled it :-(. I stuffed this one with some potato, pablano pepper and cheddar cheese.













2013-10-12 23.23.55.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013





As you can see, this one got a bacon weave to top it off!













IMG_20131013_091400.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013





They spent the night all snug in the fridge and are now on the smoker at about 275 with some pecan.

So far, i like the idea of using the brats and Italians for something different and for the flavor. They were quite a bit stickier than the mix of ground beef and pork sausage that I have been using. Of the three, the green and gold brat, with the jalapeno and cheddar was the stickiest to work with. I was a little afraid that they wouldn't hold up and that they would fall apart either on the smoker, or on their way to the smoker. So far they're doing just fine. I did have to be a little more careful rolling them. Hopefully they turn out good.

I'll post more Q-View and a review a little later.


----------



## mrgriz (Oct 13, 2013)

2013-10-13 10.34.31.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013






Here's the trio after almost two hours of smoke.


----------



## dieselaw (Oct 13, 2013)

I love the idea of doing fatties without bacon. Any extra tips to roll or prep those would be appreciated. I am gonna make some this weekend.


----------



## minnox (Oct 13, 2013)

I also have a Fattie problem. I did two yesterday and now doing 3 today for the lunch table tomorrow! I really like the brats idea, post how that turned out.


----------



## mrgriz (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's the finished product:












2013-10-13 12.18.27.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013


















2013-10-13 12.18.37.jpg



__ mrgriz
__ Oct 13, 2013






Top is the " green and gold" brat with poblano pepper, potato and cheddar. Bottom left is the beer brat with kraut, chopped onion and mustard. Bottom right is hot Italian with pepperoni, tomato sauce and mozzarella.  I almost didn't get a chance to take a picture before they disappeared!

They all turned out great! No problem with the consistency of the sausage or anything falling apart. Took about two and a half hours on the smoker at 275 to 300 to get up to about 165 IT and they didn't dry out at all. The only thing i didn't take into account was how spicy the hot Italian sausage was. I love spicy and thought it was great, but it was a little hot for some. I'll definitely use different sausages for fatties again!


----------



## ats32 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello, Mike. Admitting you have a problem is the first step. Congrats!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 14, 2013)

awesome job like the brat idea


----------

